# R8 tool storage



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2018)

Nothing mind blowing, just a mini rack to help organize tools. All I had was 1/2" MDF scrap but these new Swiss scroll saw blades called Pegas are really good. Sharp & long lasting.
https://www.woodparts.ca/pegas-scroll-saw-blades.html


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 6, 2018)

Its so beautiful . A Good way to eliminate the scrap pile, keep the wife happy, and its usefulness far outweighs its monetary value. WIN WIN WIN


----------



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2018)

Probably should have spray bombed it Lab White before getting all user-tool-oily. Oh well, too late now. Ha-ha.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 6, 2018)

Paint or no paint its getting dirty, i prefer the oiled patina look myself.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 6, 2018)

Or  you could re home it and make another one!  I have a lot of mdf if you need more lol, i do not have wood tools sufficent for this type of work


----------



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2018)

I chose to make this smaller one over a bigger one mostly so I could fit the template on my 8.5x11 printer. Plus I figure easier to organize tools on limited shelf real estate. Here's the templates, they are non dimensioned. I just use spray adhesive, cut to the line & remove paper with thinner. Some R8 tooling heads might be a bit bigger that what I have so either alternate big/small tool or I guess have to space them out a bit more.

ps. I originally said 3/8" stock but its actually 1/2" thick.


----------



## Janger (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh machining gods I forgive me I used cardboard ...


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 6, 2018)

I keep smalls in thier original packaging, but for the chuck, boaring head and face mills this is way better than what i have.... although foam is likely where they will go


----------



## PeterT (Jan 7, 2018)

Janger said:


> .. forgive me I used cardboard ...


Looks conspicuously like my metal cut-offs storage system :/  I used to have access to these 4x6x24"cardboard boxes at work which are a nice size, but they are getting beat & the supply dried up. I'm still looking for the right (cheap) standardized container. Most of the plastic ones with a lid are too flimsy. Ideally would be great if they nestled & stack. My other system for rods & such is cardboard or plastic plumbing tubes, but its not good for small loose ends & cut-offs. Must continue my quest. I'm sure I could come up with sturdy & cheap plywood boxes but its table saw type work. Maybe Ikea has something cheap ...named 'BjornKvst' ... and in stock.


----------



## Janger (Jan 7, 2018)

Dabbler has these - I think I’ll buy a couple. It’s not obvious but they are made of steel.
https://m.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/art/10251045/

Cheap too.


----------



## Jimbojones (Jan 9, 2018)

Bought one of these a while back: 
https://www.colletizer.com/store/p33/R8_Collet_Rack_-_Bench/Drawer_-_Blank.html

Works well but I'd rather find the raw material the top is made from and make my own layout; I think that material is cellular PVC and there is a similar product @ building centers but 1) they only have it 1" (3/4 real) thickness and due to the fact that they sell it as trim, it usually only comes in white w/wood grain pattern (on at least 1 side)

I've got a guy on ON as a distributer that can supply something similar in black/other colors and either 1 or 2" thick (good for 5c or ER32 collets) but he has no reseller in Alberta. Awaiting for a sample from him to see how well it machines...he claims it doesnt burn easily.

If anyone else in Calgary has source for cellular PVC let me know...


----------



## BMW Rider (Jan 10, 2018)

Try Industrial Paint and Plastic. They are my go to for many plastic materials.


----------



## Jimbojones (Jan 10, 2018)

re: IP & P: Thanks for lead; they don't have anything readily in hand but are at least looking for me


----------



## RobinHood (Jan 11, 2018)

Try

Norwesco Industries
6908 6 St SE
Calgary, AB
T2H 2K4
403-258-3883

They were always very helpful when it came to finding weird plastics...


----------



## Colten Edwards (Jan 11, 2018)

I can see my CNC router being put to use on making one or two of these. Now just to load up Vectric Aspire and convert those PDF's to dxf format and fire up Mach3


----------



## Jimbojones (Jan 12, 2018)

I like these guys too; willing to sell partial piece for a project (as long as they have it in stock). I get my UHMW and Delrin from them.

They have PVC foam board but only in thin sheets (1/8) and I don't think its quite the same product...need to see a bigger chunk so they are going to talk to their supplier to see if they can get thicker sample.



RobinHood said:


> Try
> 
> Norwesco Industries
> 6908 6 St SE
> ...


----------

